# Vinyl Upgrades :)



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice job! I like the eyelids.


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

thanks. Got the idea from when I had my cobalt and bought the ones off ebay.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

awesome idea looks crazy good!!!!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I should be purchasing the 2013 summit white Chevy Cruze when it comes out , so with me being a guy, would putting the while vinyl overlays on the car's bowties look feminine or girly? I was trying to get my white on white, like Rick Ross (a.k.a. Ricky Rozay), lol, but not at the expense of looking like my car belongs to my wife. Haha. 

I didn't really want to go with black vinyl bowtie overlays for a few different reasons but haven't completely ruled them out. I want the white overlays the most if not too girly looking that is and if I decide to skip the black ones, I guess I'll just role with the OEM gold colored bowties. Thanks


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> I should be purchasing the 2013 summit white Chevy Cruze when it comes out , so with me being a guy, would putting the while vinyl overlays on the car's bowties look feminine or girly? I was trying to get my white on white, like Rick Ross (a.k.a. Ricky Rozay), lol, but not at the expense of looking like my car belongs to my wife. Haha.
> 
> I didn't really want to go with black vinyl bowtie overlays for a few different reasons but haven't completely ruled them out. I want the white overlays the most if not too girly looking that is and if I decide to skip the black ones, I guess I'll just role with the OEM gold colored bowties. Thanks



I have summit white with white bowties. Theres some pics in my profile, I think it looks nice! not girly at all

I will say that i have the grafxwerks overlays and the one on the front seems like it might be fading.. its starting to look "off"

I highly recommend the liquidome option for the rear bowtie though!.

but ya im thinking of going black now... i think it will last longer on the front without fading... plus im thinking about blacking out some other parts of the car as well.


----------

